

Rediscovering the First Miracle Drug - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/05/health/05insulin.html?ref=health

======
hga
The story of penicillin is similar, e.g. it required finding a mold strain
that would grow throughout a culture, not just on the surface. That came from
a rotten melon a scientist noticed on a street grocer's cart, and it took some
convincing by the former for the latter to sell him the "bad" fruit.

